
CatchFree Wants To Become The Hub Of The ‘Freemium’ Ecosystem - nhangen
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/catchfree-wants-to-become-the-hub-of-the-freemium-ecosystem/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
nhangen
I'm not one to hate on people making things happen, but VC funding, for this?
This reminds me of Quora, but worse.

